
ReactOS signs its first development contract - userulluipeste
http://www.reactos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11401
======
james4k
ReactOS is one of the slowest moving open-source projects I've ever seen. It's
amazing to me that it is still going.

It's interesting to look at the release dates of the different versions:
0.0.10 came out in 1998, 0.1.0 in 2003, 0.2.0 in 2004, and 0.3.0 in 2006.

So, it's been 6 years since the 0.3.0 release and we're now on 0.3.14.

Does anyone know how many people are still actively involved?

<http://www.reactos.org/wiki/Roadmap>

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
Are you sure that measuring progress in version numbers is a good idea?

~~~
james4k
Maybe not, but the project is still considered 'alpha' after 14+ years, and
generally not recommended for use unless you're curious or involved in
development, or as they put it: "not recommended for everyday use".

Looking at the major releases was just a quick (albeit crude) way to try to
understand how it's progressed.

------
freehunter
With the recent talk of Gabe and Valve being disheartened by Windows 8 and
looking to move to a new platform, I found myself wondering why they don't
just buy ReactOS and hire the developers to work on it full time. That way the
games wouldn't need to be ported to a new system, possibly just altered
slightly.

It certainly would draw attention to the OS and provide a good legal challenge
to the team when Microsoft decides enough is enough.

~~~
gadders
This may be an even harder thing to achieve, but how about making Steam a
virtual environment that runs on bare metal or under windows/mac/linux? That
way all games are written to run as a virtual environment in the same virtual
host.

~~~
jiggy2011
Because games are performance sensitive. The tools to create cross platform
games exist but the issue is that many companies have sunk a lot into DirectX
based tooling & experience and DirectX only works (properly) on MS systems.

------
malkia
Does ReactOS have OpenGL/D3D hw acceleration of some form?

~~~
userulluipeste
<http://www.reactos.org/wiki/OpenGL>

